# BlingBling für ZR Race 6.0 2012



## Kotzekatze (11. Februar 2017)

Moin,

Ich würde mein ZR Race 6.0 aus 2012 gerne optisch etwas aufhübschen und bin totaler Freund von gefrästem Aluzeugs, gerne bunt 
Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## Kotzekatze (15. Februar 2017)

Keiner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stfu81 (25. Januar 2018)

Suchst du immer noch etwas?


----------



## Kotzekatze (21. April 2018)

Ja, hau raus


----------



## stfu81 (22. April 2018)

Na du kannst ja z.B. ein paar eloxierte Schrauben verbauen oder Titanschrauben oder sowas. Ich hab mir noch andere Griffe ran gebaut. Meines war auch ein 6.0 von 2012. Ich hab es komplett neu aufgebaut Anfang des Jahres.


----------



## Kotzekatze (22. April 2018)

Chic! Welche Bremsen sind das?


----------



## stfu81 (22. April 2018)

Das ist eine Magura MT8 mit Storm SL Scheiben.


----------

